# Good wood chart for Meat Smoking



## Paymaster

Some good info.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm


----------



## 280bst

Thanks had a lot of stuff besides smoking free downloads


----------



## TripleXBullies

Whiskey barrels - Nice.


----------



## ronmac13

I got some of the whiskey barrel chunks. Taste nothing like they smell


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I use primarily red oak and hickory....


----------



## dport7

I like cherry for almost everything. I will use white oak when making
cowboy jerky.


----------



## GLS

The Old Florida Cracker Smoker Cook Book preferred mangrove and buttonwood.  More pertinent to S. Florida than S. Ga.; the little booklet has been out of print for sometime.  The book had some nifty diy smokers.  Check ebay for book.  Gil
PS:  book title:
1971 year of publication: HOW TO SMOKE SEAFOOD FLORIDA CRACKER STYLE Ted DAHLEM COOKBOOK


----------



## gabowman

I always user pecan as it's plentiful around here. Gonna try red oak and hickory too...just haven't.


----------



## patcavscout

*Missing Link*

Seems that the original link is gone. Here's a decent article with some nice infographics:

https://www.fix.com/blog/smoke-woods-for-grilling/?utm_source=synd&utm_medium=foodandwine

I'll attach the infographics so they can be used even after the original article comes down. Such a pity that the internet is written in pencil it seems.


----------



## Dub

I'm a big fan of hickory with ribs, butts and brisket.

I love some mesquite on steaks and burgers.


----------



## blood on the ground

Everyone loves Hickory but I have fallen in love with the flavor from whiteoak. It's my favorite.


----------



## 7 point

I like citrus when I can get it.


----------



## divinginn

I use cherry because my yard is full of it.


----------



## blood on the ground

7 point said:


> I like citrus when I can get it.


Interesting, do you only use this on certain meats or it your go to wood for smoking in general?


----------



## Nicodemus

For beef and pork I prefer pecan and red oak. For chicken I like peach or pear wood, and if I`m smoking mullet, peach wood is really good.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Yesterday I was told by a guy he was considering using pine for cooking. I told him I had never even had this discussion before.
I asked had he ever done it and he said no but why not?
I told him not to try it use hardwood. Then he said he had tried sweetgum before. I told him why not.


----------



## 7 point

blood on the ground said:


> Interesting, do you only use this on certain meats or it your go to wood for smoking in general?


I like to use it for chicken it's a clean hot wood .


----------



## Swamprat

Beef and bigger hog parts prefer pecan, oak or mesquite if I can find it from a out source.
Chicken and smaller hog cuts plus fish prefer a fruit type wood....citrus, pear, etc.

Kinda think of your wood like wine....want the bold wood for the red meat and the fruity stuff for your white meat. Also do not be afraid to mix it up...a few pieces of oak with a chunk or two of citrus...etc,etc.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

best wood for hams or brisket... Apple.  

Red oak leaves a bitter aftertaste to me.

and hickory will make you burp it up for hours.


----------



## Nicodemus

Swamprat said:


> Beef and bigger hog parts prefer pecan, oak or mesquite if I can find it from a out source.
> Chicken and smaller hog cuts plus fish prefer a fruit type wood....citrus, pear, etc.
> 
> Kinda think of your wood like wine....want the bold wood for the red meat and the fruity stuff for your white meat. Also do not be afraid to mix it up...a few pieces of oak with a chunk or two of citrus...etc,etc.




I bet citrus would be really good wood for some meats.


----------



## 7 point

Yeah it does yardbird good


----------



## Swamprat

Nicodemus said:


> I bet citrus would be really good wood for some meats.



Citrus is great...mild smoke but tough as nails wood when dry. You could wear out a chain pretty quick on a saw if it was dead. Could get all you wanted after a few major freezes in the late 80's early 90's and the trees died off in the Northern range of the groves. Lake, Orange, Polk Counties.

Hard to find now...all the old groves were bulldozed down and turned into subdivisions and other useless things.


----------



## 7 point

Swamprat said:


> Citrus is great...mild smoke but tough as nails wood when dry. You could wear out a chain pretty quick on a saw if it was dead. Could get all you wanted after a few major freezes in the late 80's early 90's and the trees died off in the Northern range of the groves. Lake, Orange, Polk Counties.
> 
> Hard to find now...all the old groves were bulldozed down and turned into subdivisions and other useless things.


They don't grow citrus down here anymore they grow houses and golf  courses.


----------



## Semi-Pro

If cedar wiil make you sick then why do we use cedar planks for salmon?


----------



## mdgreco191

Hickory, Cherry, and Apple are my favorites. Usually a blend of Hickory with one or the other mixed in.


----------



## JDBrown

I just read over this thread and thought I would add Maple, my buddy uses it for smoking pork butts and I decided to try it out on turkey, it was great, the smoke has a sweet smell and taste that reminds me of maple syrup, it's not overly strong, but is good.


----------



## buckdancer

I only use oak with brisket. Oak can be too overpowering for my tastes. Hickory or something mild for pork or chicken.


----------



## specialk

straight hickory


----------



## OwlRNothing

Almost unbelievable but I swear it's true - best BBQ (smoked) meat I have ever had in my life was from my father-in-law's smoker. His secret was using random sticks (up to about two inches in diameter) from the woods behind his house. Just a mix of whatever was lying around. The man was a master grill and smoker guru. Sadly he passed away from Covid near the very beginning of the thing, and we miss him and his food very much. 
Side note: he was pretty funny too, stating once that "someone should invent a chicken with a zipper." He hated skinning chickens.


----------



## WOODIE13

Fan of apple or pear, but oak, hickory, maple will do


----------

